# track layout opinion needed



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi all,
I am planning a slotcar track at the moment, and need an opinion on the layout. There were two that I designed yet, and am not sure which would be the better one! The first is looking smoother, but the second is looking more interesting, since its harder to negotiate! Its designed for magnetless attraction, so drifting through the corners is a must!

Let me know what you think!

Thanks

Michael


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

